# Dankung Angry Owl !



## zippo (Jul 9, 2014)

The slingshot came with yellow bands which are no good for anything but BBs, 
but once i put some latex on it i was so suprised, no handslaps - perfect accuracy ! One thing to be noted it that the slots for bands are not working well with anything thicker then TBG, but luckly on the other side of the slingshot there are grooves to attach the bands with rap and tuck, The weight of the 304 steel is pefect, the paracord around the handle got loose in the delivery because the lanyard wasent tied at the end, so i replaced it with quality 550 cord. Just note that you will not get the slingshot they show on the website, the one you get has a bigger fork gap and its a little larger, i have to say the price is fair. I like this one so much that i am getting another one as a birthday gift for someone  Its so easy to get accurate with, After a couple of shots i nailed a match box from 15 meters ! 
I already harvested some game using it and its becoming my favorite OTT slingshot ! Defenetly a must for over the top shooters. and also it works great as a template to make slingshots with that killing design ! 








Better pic will be uploaded soon !


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like a nice one .


----------



## Arnisador78 (Apr 10, 2013)

Thanks for the review, I want to get one.


----------

